# mixing release system and stable packages



## formateur_fou (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

In the Handbook, the note seems to say it is possible to mix a release system with the matching stable branch packages :

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html

Is there no problem doing so to have newer packages instead of compiling them through ports ?

thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, that's usually no problem.  The ABI stays the same from x-RELEASE to x-STABLE.  That's what "stable" means, actually.


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2012)

That's the whole point of a STABLE ABI, any binary compiled on RELEASE/STABLE N.x is guaranteed to work on RELEASE/STABLE N.y without recompilation, verson y can be earlier or later than version x.


----------



## formateur_fou (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank for answering, I'll change PACKAGESITE on my netbook that will be grateful when updating time comes.


----------

